# NPK of 24-8-16



## sap_boy (Jun 25, 2007)

I am currently using NPK of 24-8-16 for veg. I plan on using 15-30-15 for budding.

Please advise if this is too little, too much, and any adjustments I should be making.

Thank you!


----------



## Mutt (Jun 25, 2007)

I deleted your thread in the indoor as a duplicate.
Miracle grow plant food is notorious for 
1. not being the right ratios for MJ growth
2. way too strong
3. PH imbalances
4. excess salt build-up in the pot (salt is a byproduct of the plant from chem fert...basically sitting in its own crap)

When using MG 1/4 strength to start...then work up to 1/2. If your Outdoor look for deficiencies then up it, it is easy to over fert with MG. Use MG until flower wait until the first stretch is over then use the bloom fert. I would flush prior to introducing the bloom fert. Then flush 1-2 weeks prior to harvest (you'll thank me when you smoke it) I also would consider only feeding every other watering. easier to correct under fert than over fert.


----------



## sap_boy (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for this info. Sorry for posting twice.

Just one more question: I'd like to make sure that 24-8-16 (veg) and 15-30-15 (bud) is ok. I can dilute as needed, but are these ratios aceptable or are they too strong?

If you don't like Miracle Grow, what would you recommend?


----------



## Mutt (Jun 25, 2007)

MG is just not a good fert for MJ but it will work.
your ratios will work. Just dilute.....like I said it's easier to correct an under fert than over fert. 
but MG plant food can and will make the smoke harsh unless you water cure. 

For any Outdoor gardener organics is the best way to go. 
For indoor I myself prefer chemical (i use hydro ferts in soil) Outdoor its manure,guano,lime,worm castings and some other stuff depending on what I'm growing...no blood or bone meal. (animals and pests love that stuff)


----------

